# How often do your Elders meet?



## APuritansMind

Currently our Elders are meeting weekly, for about two hours, due to a just-completed merger of two congregations and a new building being planned. However, I'm asking about regularly-scheduled meetings.


----------



## jawyman

My Session meets the second Monday of every month.


----------



## JonathanHunt

Officially quarterly but in practice at least twice monthly


----------



## smhbbag

We made a big church government switch six months ago, away from the traditional deacon-led system in Baptist churches and installed our first elders. With some other reorganization of committees and ministry structure, they've been quite busy.

As of now, they meet weekly, although once all the change settles in, they say every 2 weeks is more likely. I doubt it will ever become less often than that. We only have 5 lay elders (and 4 paid - the pastors), for a church with weekly attendance around 400. They have quite a lot to do.


----------



## Curt

We meet once a month for business and once a month for study and prayer.


----------



## APuritansMind

Curt said:


> We meet once a month for business and once a month for study and prayer.



It's interesting that you make the distinction for the main purpose of your meetings. How long does your typical study/prayer meeting last?


----------



## Curt

APuritansMind said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> 
> We meet once a month for business and once a month for study and prayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting that you make the distinction for the main purpose of your meetings. How long does your typical study/prayer meeting last?
Click to expand...


Usually about an hour, although it can go longer. The "business" meeting is open to visitors. The study/prayer meeting is not.


----------



## Jack K

Weekly. Used to meet monthly but it was all business. No time for prayer. Now it's a weekly meeting, mostly prayer. I heartily recommend this.


----------



## au5t1n

My church is not particularized yet, and at present we have only a pastor, who meets with other elders from presbytery on a monthly basis. He's the whole Session, but I'm pretty sure he only meets with himself on an as-needed basis.


----------



## Marrow Man

We are required to meet at least monthly per the ARP's _Form of Government_.


----------



## LawrenceU

Weekly.


----------



## charliejunfan

My elders only Vegetable


----------



## Guido's Brother

Our Church Order states "at least once monthly." If necessary, we will sometimes have an extra consistory meeting after our (monthly) meeting with the deacons.


----------



## au5t1n

charliejunfan said:


> My elders only Vegetable



I can imagine that's not very *fruit*ful. 

...Okay, okay - that was bad!


----------



## charliejunfan

HAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Austin!!! finally someone appreciates a random  joke!!

K....carry on....


----------



## Scott1

Ordinarily, monthly.

The calendar right now is every month but June and December- and that an emergency meeting, might on occasion be called. Deacons ordinarily join them for joint meeting quarterly.


----------



## au5t1n

charliejunfan said:


> HAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Austin!!! finally someone appreciates a random  joke!!
> 
> K....carry on....



Now someone whose Session meets daily just needs to misspell it "dairy" and I'll be satisfied (But hopefully nobody really meets that often).


----------



## Skyler

Our elders meet, so far as I know, once a month and then on an "as needed" basis. I think it usually ends up being every month. We also have a brothers' meeting to give the congregation an opportunity to voice their comments/concerns/suggestions about the direction the church is headed and important decisions that need to be made. Ultimately, though, the elders make the decision.


----------



## N. Eshelman

We meet monthly for prayer and the business of the church- and we meet in between that for dinners on occasion (for fellowship).


----------

